# Summer, Annie, Flower, maybe in foal?



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi all! Now that we can not change our title to our post I wanted to combind all of mine into one.

First up is Summer, 7 year old 33" mare. She has had one foal before 2 years ago. She was in with a stud the last week of June. And she was in heat but I never saw them breed. She has shown to be in heat a few time since then but has not come in heat recently. Last week I noticed her bag changing and her belly growing. She would be around 8 months along if she is in foal. What do you guys think???


----------



## Kim P (Mar 17, 2015)

She is so pretty! Looks a lil round to me. Maybe just healthy. You know I have no idea! Lol. I am new to this whole thing. I love her color'


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes pregnant. To me. The larger rounded area in the front of the knee is what I'm looking at. But don't hold me to it


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 17, 2015)

Bag changing and tummy growing are good signs. Looks like the start of udder development to me. If you can post the same pics in a week or so, we may see further progress happening.

Be interesting to see what others think. Hoping she is in foal for you


----------



## Bonny (Mar 17, 2015)

I am on the fence, she looks like she could possibly be bred but she looks pretty hairy in the picture. Do you have any before side views and before udder pictures?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks Kim! She is my baby doll!!!!

I will try and fine some pics from a while back but I only started taking the "pregnant" pics last week. I really didn't think she was in foal at all, till the other day when I was giving her belly a scratch and felt her bag. I was schocked to see her getting a bag! : O Called my sister to come and look so she could tell me I was making it all up lol nope my sister said she is getting a bag too. (Summer was my sisters when she had her first foal) so therefor I have no udder pics till now : /


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 18, 2015)

Rebecca, I was thinking the same thing about that part of her belly.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 19, 2015)

So I think I felt a baby moving about in Summer's belly yesterday. And she has milk, my sister came over and checked to see if she had any and she did. So???!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe another set of pics when you have time ?



Sound exciting


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 25, 2015)

Here are some updated pics! For comparison.....

First pics are from March 17th, second ones are from yesterday March 24th


----------



## Kim P (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't know. She is still pretty and round. Maybe some knowledgeable ones will be on here soon.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 25, 2015)

I see some changes in her bag, looks like baby on the way? I think she's still within the timeframe to do a wee foal 120 if you wanted to.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2015)

This was the pretty girl who was with the stallion the last week of June? Was that the only time she was with the stallion.... for 1 week, or longer?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes Diane this is her! She was in heat June 27-29 give or take and in with a stud, I never saw them breed. She was in with him a few months before that also. So what do you think???


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2015)

If she was with the stallion at the end of June she shouldn't be showing an udder increase until around (approx) end of April for an end of May (approx) foaling?? But if she was with him "several months" earlier, then she should have foaled by now - can you check on that "several months earlier" date for us please.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok so here is the story about summer...... : /

Summer was my sisters horse. last year she was getting out of horses and I told her I wanted summer. Well summer had a colt 2 years ago....the stud colt stayed with her till he was about 16 months old. After they came to my house the stud colt went to a new home. This was not a planed breeding!!! That being said I know she was in heat the end of June with her colt still with her, no one ever saw them breed. So if she is pregnant I really only know that much. I guess he could have bred her before then? But I'm just going by the last time she was in heat with the colt around. She has shown to be in heat a few time after he left also, so that made me think maybe he never bred her.

Sorry I was worried to post the "details" : /


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't be worried, stuff happens. Also people purposely breed mothers to sons and fathers to daughter. More common on second combo though. And a lot of grandsire to granddaughter. Nothing to worry about here


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 27, 2015)

Whew Ok thank you Rebecca! : D so do yall think she is further along then I'm thinking?? Or maye not pregnant at all??


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2015)

As Rebecca says, never worry about posting anything here, we are all here to help not to cast blame in any way. Summer may not be pregnant but with colt's being furtile from approx 9 months on, it is entirely possible that she is. Many mares will appear to be in season even when in foal so forget your June dates for now and concentrate on any dvelopment of her udder for the moment as this is likely to be your main indicator for her possible foaling date - approx 4 weeks after the udder starts increasing. At the moment I wouldn't check her udder every day (little differences are difficult to see on a daily basis) but check every 4 days or so as this will allow you to see any changes more easily. And post a picture of your checks if you can please so that we can watch with you.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you so much Anna!!! And thank you for the great advise and about the dates! I'm thinking if she is in foal she is closer to foaling then I think. Yes please watch with me! : ) I REALLY don't want summer to foal alone, I must be there with her! I'm so worried about miniature mares foaling.

So here are some updated pics

First pics(left) wil be 5 days ago, second pics (right) will be from yesterday


----------



## Lepeppylass (Mar 28, 2015)

She really looks pointy bellied in the more recent pics from the side, I'd guess pregnant. But I agree I don't know when you should expect her to be due. Keep an eye out and hopefully you don't miss the big event if she does foal!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, her belly has changed a lot! My friend told me to also measure her belly to see if she is growing. In 5 days her belly grew one inch!


----------



## Bonny (Mar 29, 2015)

Jessie, Post the picture that you showed me last night...


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 29, 2015)

Her belly definitely has a v


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 29, 2015)

Here it is holly! This is the right one isn't it holly?

Baby belly??? : D


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes she has a changed belly and is growing nicely, but the 'v' will come once she moves that baby forward-of-center when you see her from the side. That's why we ask for a side and back picture, so we can "see" baby line up spine to spine, and watch baby move forward of center so we know it's in the proper position. Then we're looking for the elongation and the vulva changing from pink to red. And if they are VERY nice, they grow an udder for us to watch, as well.

She's changing nicely, so keep the pictures coming. Remember, all we can do is see the changes in pictures as we can't put our hands on her, and we all know these girls are sneaky and do things their 'own way' -- some are nice enough to 'read the book' but others don't and surprise us.

Good picture and another one in a couple of days will be great. Maybe you can add a picture from the back so we can see her tummy sticking out her sides.

She's looking in great shape!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 29, 2015)

Her belly reminds me of my maidens right now. Lol the slightly dropped roundness lol


----------



## Bonny (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes to me that photo make it look like a baby belly.....



I dont know what else could cause THAT shape!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 30, 2015)

Amanda, Im already going nutty thinking I'm going to miss the birth! I know it's early but I'm out there checking all the time lol

Thank you Diane for all the info and comments! I will get the pics you asked for today and post them! : )

Rebecca, she does look like maiden in her tummy, she has only had one foal and kept her belly very tight and never got very wide lol maybe she is a mare that tries to hide it lol

Holly I'm getting more and more convinced she is in foal, udder seems a little bigger each time I look and she is soooooooo moody!!! Lol she is just bossing the other girls around and looks irritated all the time lol


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok Today's pics! Tummy doesn't seen to be as low today : /

What do you all think?

And how much longer would you guess??


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2015)

hmmmmmmmm she's a tricky one, I really cant tell how far off she is, have you felt any foal movement while she is eating dinner ?

Moody Mares - "Gotta love em"


----------



## Bonny (Mar 30, 2015)

4-8 weeks right now is my guess... Until we see changes that help us guess better!!


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2015)

Pictures look like belly is moving forward, and she seems slightly elongated. All looks positive to me with some slight udder development, maybe. in a few days we'll look again and see what has changed!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes Ryan she is tricky! And I do love her very much! Even when she is moody ; D I think I might have felt something move but it's wasn't good enought for me to say for sure it was a baby. But I keep trying to feel for one.

4 weeks would be great Holly! The sooner the better : )

Diane, so if her belly is moving forward does that mean we are getting pretty close, or could it still be about a month away? I'm so glad you all are here! Thanks so much!


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd like to wait for another set of pictures before making a guess, so we can compare her elongation, how baby is riding from the back and then from the side. should know more in another couple of days, I hope. Nothing imminent, so sleep well.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok here are pics from today! : )


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 1, 2015)

Btw.. You can now see her udder without bending down. And can see them in the side pic.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 1, 2015)

Looking good


----------



##  (Apr 1, 2015)

She is doing fabulously. In the second picture baby looks a bit forward of center, and seems to be lined up. udder moving ahead nicely, and I'd be watching her closely now. Have you checked the color inside her vulva. It will change from pink to more red as she nears delivery.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok ahh I'm getting nervous! I checked the color other day and took a pic... I don't have one from today and I don't think it changed.

Here is the pic from about 3 days ago...


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 1, 2015)

I finally figured out after 2 years how to change a forgotten password on here... Lol

I owned Summer when she had her first foal exactly 2 years ago today, you guys helped me so much in keeping me awake and entertained while I waited for the little guy to arrive here safely... Here is the thread in case anyone would like to see how Summer looked and did on her first go around...maybe it will be helpful to see how she looked when we knew her breeding dates? http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?/topic/133123-summermindy-foaled-on-4113-coltnew-pictures-video-of-smokey-pg-41-5-weeks-old/?hl=summertime

Diane, what happened to Renee? She was so involved on here and has seemed to disappear! I hope she is ok.

Ohh and I'm Jessie's sister btw


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 1, 2015)

Yay!,!! You made it here!!! : D


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 1, 2015)

Haha!! Yes I've been lurking long enough, things are starting to get serious!! Lol!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah they are! : O


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2015)

Well hello again! Good you're back and thank you for the link to her prior delivery... it was a lovely blast from the past!!

She carried that beautiful boy high and tight and looks to be progressing along the same path again for elongation and udder. She's such a pretty girl, and it was fun reading through the old thread to see how she changed. She is looking good and progressing nicely.

I haven't heard from Renée in a long time, but she had some major changes in her life. Not sure of she lurks here or not, but I miss her too. I miss my dear friend Anna as well, and I'm so happy when she posts here when she has internet connection. I value her opinions so much and miss her views of changes. It's important to have everyone's experiences as each of us has had different ones.

We're watching carefully!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 2, 2015)

I loved going back and reading that thread! It was like reading a book. It made me laugh and cry



I'm glad your still here helping people, mares and babies Diane!


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll probably be here forever or until people don't want this forum anymore. Meanwhile, I love my time here with friends, and seeing all the beautiful babies come happily and safely to the ground. When we do lose one, I share in the grief and tears as if it were my own, and then work harder to get the next one delivered safely!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 3, 2015)

You are amazing Diane!! Thank you so much for all you do on here, helping us all so much!!!


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2015)

You are so very welcome. And thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences with us here!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 4, 2015)

Nothing really new here with summer other then her getting WIDE lol


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 4, 2015)

But this what happen today after she had a good roll....

Sorry the pics are not the best...I didn't get the good ones today


----------



##  (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm posting these two photos for those of you who think your mares are W-I-D-E !!

This is wide, and both of these mares still took more than a month to deliver from the dates of these pictures....drove me crazy! The one on the left is Carrie, and she foaled like clockwork at 365 days every year -- and delivered a perfect little pinto baby 6 weeks after this picture. The second mare was Belle, and she delivered a perfect few-spot filly a month after this picture. Some who purchased the Foal-time strips may recognize her, as she was the "mascot" for the strips for several years.

So, meet Carrie and Belle.





Now THEY were wide!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 4, 2015)

Wooo look at those bellies


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh yeah now that is WIDE!!! : D thanks for sharing the pics or you beautiful girls!!! You can share pics of their foals too!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 6, 2015)

Thats how I looked when I was pregnant! Lol!! ?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 6, 2015)

Lol mindy!!

Ok so updated pis here!!! And I see no difference. Tell me what yall think! And the last photo I have a question on. Why does she always look so pointy??? Like she always looks "front-of-center" to me ???? It makes me think maybe she is not pregnant. I'm going crazy over here ?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

She looks a bit more elongated


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 6, 2015)

So since I was the dingbat that left a colt with his mother entirely too long ? I have a question... Smokey was extremely refined and small, he was 28" I believe, since he was so tiny could the baby just be very tiny and hiding very well? She looks low but is not very wide. Has a nice little udder going and is elongating. Could she be a little further along than we think?

Just an update on smokey in case any one that followed my thread wants to know...

I gave him to a sweet girl that was training him to be a kids learning horse, since he was too tiny to ride of course, she wanted to teach kids about grooming and ground handling with him. He was absolutely gorgeous!!! Refined, tiny and silver black. She had him for a few months and had trained him to do tricks already... Unfortunately he was bit by a rattlesnake on the nose( he was extremely curious about everything) they did everything they could but he did not survive it. ?

So that was a depressing story...


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 6, 2015)

So sad, he was the most gorgouse miniature I have ever seen!???


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2015)

So sorry to read this about Smokey. I hate rattlesnakes!

And yes, some babies hide very well especially when momma carries them high and tight!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

Very sorry sorry to here this. And I too hate rattle snakes. I feel like some animals have adapted a little too well (venom,poison frogs,spikes, lion fish)


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah it pretty much broke my heart


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok everyone!! While we are waiting on summer.... Next is my new mare "Flower" and her story!

So Flower is a 12 years old, 30" mare. I got her only a little over a month ago. And at the previous owners home a stud got in with all her mares last July 13, she gave her the abortion shot lutalyse on July 23. When I got Flower she did come in heat (I have a gelding she liked lol) but it was not a long heavy heat. So I notices today her belly looked really different! The pics on the left will be 3weeks ago, the pics on the right is from today. (Sorry she needs a bath) Tell me please what you all think!!! Could the shot that the previous owner gave her not have worked and she be pregnanat???


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 8, 2015)

I know nothing about the abortion shot, but I don't think they fail very often. maybe she's having a false pregnancy? Maybe someone else will have some answers. She does look suspicious.


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2015)

She is definitely lopsided, but I don't believe the shots fail very often. But she sure appears like she's pregnant. Maybe she had a visit from her mystery man after the shot?

She bears watching for sure. Have you felt or seem any suspicious 'foal' movement?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 8, 2015)

The previous owner told me that it was the neighbors stud and he was getting out all the time.. And she only saw him get in with the mares that one time... So I guess you never know! She has all the mares on a 100 acre pasture so maybe he snuck in one time without someone knowing!? I will ask her if she thinks that could have happend.

My sister felt something very suspicious today! And also on the one side that is sticking out more it felt weird like something was laying against her tummy. But I couldnt say for sure : /

What would you say Mindy???


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2015)

I would almost bet you'll have a little one. Some pictures in a few days will let us keep comparing her changes. I wouldn't think a false pregnancy.... it happens but is rare. So I'd treat and feed her as if she's pregnant just to be sure.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes! Very suspicious!! I could have swore I felt 3 little thumps but I can't say 100 % sure it was a baby bump. But the way her tummy was sticking out on the one side and it felt weird... makes me think she is possibly pregnant. I was also thinking that the stud could have gotten back out after she got the shot again and even if he didn't get in the pasture with them, it could have easily happened through the fence. She told me that he had been out several times when she told me about it. :-/


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 8, 2015)

If he'd been out and they were on a 100 acre pasture, I'd bet you have a pregnant mare! Once those studs learn they can sneak away to the ladies, they'll keep doing it!! I was also reading that the shot has to be given during the right window?


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 8, 2015)

The owners of the stallion were not even trying to keep him put up either


----------



## chandab (Apr 8, 2015)

She does look suspicious.

Ok, so the story of "Sunday Surprise", don't know how much is a tall tale and how much the truth, also can't remember if it was at the boarding barn in Montana or Colorado (think it was in MT), anyway... The story goes, owner didn't know her mare was pregnant, checks on mare one Sunday morning and surprise there was a filly in with her. They had come from California, and they believe a mustang stallion jumped the paddock fence and bred their mare, then left the same way; they did know there was a mustang herd in the vicinity of their property. So, if there is a will, there is a way.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 8, 2015)

Very interesting story! Yes if there is a will, there is a way!

The lady told me that the neighbors sneaky little stud is now a gelding! She is very happy about that! (He got out again the other day and that's how she found out)


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 8, 2015)

I will treat her with special care Diane! : D and get new pics for you in a few days!

Amanda, I also saw a lady on a forum say that a stud got in with all her mares, she gave them all the shot and sure enought she had a lot of foals the next year! : O


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 9, 2015)

At least you have some very pretty mares to give you pretty pretty babies!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

She looks pregnant. The slightly dropped roundness.



. Good heads up for those shots. And 100acres with a sneaky stud


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow, she looks pregnant to me. I don't know anything about abortion shots though. She's a pretty mare for sure.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 10, 2015)

That's what I was thinking Rebecca!

Thank you mountain woman! She is a sweet girl! : )


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 10, 2015)

Cute mare! Looks kinda like 2 of ours and hmm, on the day after my boy got out for 2 hours!! Wow, wonder what the moon was doing during that time frame??

So we follow your girl at the same time as we follow mine...


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes Paula! And I might have one more mare! : O lol but I'm thinking she is not b/c she came in a very long heavy heat....I will post about her later if I see something that make me think I need too. For now we are watching Summer and Flower : )


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 10, 2015)

Updated today pics on Summer and Flower...as always please tell me what you see! Or don't see LOL


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2015)

I see two mares who are beautiful and look just fabulous! A bit of shopping going on and they look great!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks Diane!!! : D


----------

